# Boas > General Boas >  Sabogae "Pearl Island" Boa Pic

## Wh00h0069

Here is a pic of my adult female Sabogae "Pearl Island" boa:

----------


## cschneider

How pretty!

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-15-2011)

----------


## gardenfiend138

That is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing! Sabogaes are on of my favorite localities, I have yet to see one in person, though, and pictures are far and few between! Where did you get her from?

EDIT- Just checked out your website and answered my question as to where this beautiful lady came from!

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-15-2011)

----------


## TheWinWizard

Nice, what a gorgeous boa.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-15-2011)

----------


## DellaF

Aww! She's pretty.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-15-2011)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

She is just beautiful!

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-15-2011)

----------


## Wh00h0069

Thanks. I love my sabogaes. Out of all of my boas, the sabogaes are my favorites. I plan to breed them together this season for the first time. Wish me luck...

----------


## jben

Eddie you must have read my mind because I was going to PM  you about your pair of Sabogae. Those snakes are sweet and not enough pics of them, how about a pic of the male? Thanks for sharing.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-15-2011)

----------


## CCfive

Stunning! How big do they get in comparison to their mainland counterparts?

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-15-2011)

----------


## Adam Chandler

Very cool looking Boa :Sweeet:

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-15-2011)

----------


## dragonboy4578

She looks awesome..... :Good Job:

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-15-2011)

----------


## Wh00h0069

> Eddie you must have read my mind because I was going to PM  you about your pair of Sabogae. Those snakes are sweet and not enough pics of them, how about a pic of the male? Thanks for sharing.


Sure, I will have to wait until I got home. Yesterday the male was hiding, which is why I didn't get a pic of him. He is a little bigger than her, which is a little odd since most males are smaller than the females. 

One very cool thing about Sabogaes is that they change colors quite often depending on their mood, and the time of day / night. 




> Stunning! How big do they get in comparison to their mainland counterparts?


That really depends on which you are referring to. Compared to Colombian, common boas, they are much smaller. Females are normally 4.5 - 5 feet, while males are normally around 3.5 - 4 feet. Both my male and female are around 4 feet, currently. 

I plan to always keep my Sabogaes pure. They are most likely extinct on the Island they originated from. I know there are many breeders out their crossing them with Colombians, but I do not agree with that. In my mind, they should be kept pure because of how rare they are. 

Sabogaes are naturally hypomelanistic, which is why they are so nice looking.

----------

CCfive (07-17-2011)

----------


## TheWinWizard

So they are similar to Hog Island boas? They somewhat resemble them.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-15-2011)

----------


## Wh00h0069

> So they are similar to Hog Island boas? They somewhat resemble them.


Yes they do. I am not exactly sure where Hog Island is, but I believe it is a little more south than Saboga Island. Hog Islands also change colors, but get a little larger than Sabogaes. Hog Island boas are also generally more speckled.

----------


## Wh00h0069

Here is a pic of the male:

----------


## Simple Man

Nice looking boas and cool shots  :Smile: 

Regards,

B

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-15-2011)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Whatever you do, don't forget about me Eddie! Omg they are so beautiful! Still my favorites!

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-15-2011)

----------


## Wh00h0069

> Whatever you do, don't forget about me Eddie! Omg they are so beautiful! Still my favorites!


There you are. I figured you would be the first one to post. lol. As promised, you will get the first pick.

----------


## Vypyrz

That's a beautiful pair of BCS's you have... :Good Job:

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-16-2011)

----------


## jben

The male is just as hot as the female. 

Sent from my MB501 using Tapatalk

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-19-2011)

----------


## TheWinWizard

I'd love a couple of those. Keep me in mind brother. Thank you for sharing.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-19-2011)

----------

